# Installer QUANTA plus sur mac OS 10.5



## leknoppix (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je travaille aussi bien sous linux que sous mac, cependant je cherche le moyen d'installer quanta plus sur mon mac (mon macbook sous tiger et mon imac leopart).
Cependant, je n'y arrive pas. J'ai essayé en utilisant fink mais le problème c'est que le programme ne se lance pas, ne démarre pas.
Je recherche donc un méthode afin de pouvoir utiliser quanta sans passé par une virtualisation du type wmplayer.
Si quelqu'un pourrais m'aider a installé ce superbe logitiel, j'en serais vraiment reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## leknoppix (28 Octobre 2008)

Personne ne peut m'aider comment faire pour compiler quanta plus sous mac?
SVP. 
Sinon indiquez moi le nom d'un logitiel gratuit qui ressemble vraiment à quanta.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Octobre 2008)

leknoppix a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider comment faire pour compiler quanta plus sous mac?
> SVP.
> Sinon indiquez moi le nom d'un logitiel gratuit qui ressemble vraiment à quanta.


C'est pour faire quoi ?

Du dev web ? Dans ce cas là tu aimera certaiement TextMate ou Coda ?

Du dev mac ? XCode + InterfaceBuilder est plus adapté.

Autre chose ? Quoi ? ^^


----------



## leknoppix (31 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement je fais que pour l'instant du dévelloppement web. Je vais continuer mes recherches pour voir si je peux mettre au point une version de quanta pour mac à partir des codes sources du programme que j'ai.
Je vous tiendrais au courant. Si je ne trouve pas je repartirais sous dreamweaver ou ecclipse pdt.
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2008)

Sincèrement tu devrais regarder du côté de Coda, TextMate, ou Smultron (ce dernier est libre si ça te semble important, et c'est tout à ton honneur c'est même super !).

Parce que Quanta, c'est pas mal, mais bon même sous GNU/Linux il y a mieux ;-)


----------

